# Maui 10/19 - 10/26 Studio or 1BR (4) in Lahaina area if possible



## uwimg (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello all,
Planning a short Maui vacation during a previously scheduled conference. Finally got FF tickets for my family, and now trying to finalize accommodations (hence the post with new dates). We'd prefer a 1BR but in a pinch can manage with a studio that can accommodate 4 since our kids are only 5 & 1. 

Thank you for everybody's helpful comments regarding VRBO or other condos. I'm trying to find more of a resort community to keep our 5 year old entertained.


----------



## uwimg (Oct 9, 2013)

Mods, Please close this thread . I found a 1 B/R at WKORV through Redweek, at almost double the LMR, but still it is the Westin so can't complain too much. Sands of Kahana also available via Ebay at but with 2 small kids, an AC was deemed essential by DW.


----------

